# Embryo Glue...Has anyone used it and had a success from it?



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,
After a 3 year gap, I'm back on the ole trail again and hoping to have a FET in the next couple of months.  I have 3 x blasts on ice and this will be my last treatment before I have to have a hysterectomy due to hyperplasia.  After looking on my fertility unit's website, I've seen they offer an extra called 'embryo glue' which sounds really interesting, I always used to say that they should invent something like that! It wasn't around when I last did treatment (how much things change!!) 
Anyhoo, what I want to know is... has anyone experienced this?  Anyone used it on a FET with blasts? Has there been any successes with it?  Oh and finally is this worth pursuing?
Looking forward to hearing from you!  Thank you for taking time to reading my post!   

Bunny xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Bunny-kins,

I am probably jumping the gun a little as I am SO early on with my BFP, but I used embryo glue. 

I used it on FET with blasts. Had 3 blasts (4BB, 3BB, 2BB) - thawed all three, and had two put back (the 4BB and 3BB). We did the scratch (although a month too early so I don't know how helpful this way) and also the glue. My embryologist was very positive about it, and seems to think that all clinics will use it soon. 

Apparently it can help in a couple of ways. It is made of a substance naturally produced by the body which can help with implantation (which they think some people might not produce) and it is a thicker substance, so it can 'hold' the embryos in place. 

Anyway - I literally got my BFP yesterday, and my OTD isn't actually until Friday .. so really too early to say if it has worked for me ... but things are looking good so far! 

Good luck! Let me know if you have any more questions. xx


----------



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Wow Boris!! *CONGRATULATIONS* on your BFP!  And thank you so much for your reply  it's so good to hear of people who have used it and were successful. It sounds very interesting, and seems like a no brainer to me!  I'm doing a private cycle (couldn't get funding) how much roughly is it? (I hope you don't mind me asking  )
My clinic also does the endometrial scratch too, this is also a new concept to me. I hope you don't mind but do you know the rationale behind that treatment? For instance, is there a criteria for it, who and why is this beneficial? I hope you don't mind me asking questions hun 

Congrats again to you. I'd be the same, I'd be too shocked to see a line on a pee stick I'd think it was a faulty one!  Enjoy being a pregnant lady at long last! 

Lots of love Bunny xxx


----------



## boris3428 (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Bunny!! Am going to be waiting with baited breath for my hcg result tomorrow! 

Honestly, I think the glue is a no brainer too! It varies from clinic to clinic, but I think mine charge around 150 quid, so not much in the grand scale of things! 

I believe that the endometrial scratch is meant to irritate the lining of the uterus in order to promote a thicker lining and to help with implantation. My clinic only really recommend it after a couple of failed cycles, but again, they didn't seem to mind me doing it after just one. That was about 250 quid I think. 

Don't mind the questions at all! Happy to help, so feel free to ask whatever!! 

Ha ha - yes - I used one of these sensitive pee sticks that I bought in a pack of about 40. I am down to about the last 5, and was pretty much convinced that they were faulty as I have never even had a sniff of a line on them before!  

Jenny xxx


----------

